# Rash



## jhddavis (Apr 7, 2013)

My daughter loves holding our week old chicks on her hands. She has developed a rash on the back if her hands. Has anyone heard of this happening from chicks?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe it's the bedding? I hope it's not the chickies  it would be much easier to change the bedding than the chicks.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you sure it is from the chicks and not something else around her? If it is the chicks, it sounds like she is allergic to them. I would take some Benedryl to help get rid of the rash. If this helps try letting her pick up the chicks again away from the litter and brooder to eliminate all possibilities.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She may be allergic to the birds, or the dander. Try some Benadryl.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What is she eating. She may be having a sensitivity to the feathers because she's eating... Fill in the blank. 

Strawberries, peanuts, eggs can all be allergic substances. Heavily processed foods are often a big problem. Don't be confused by the difference between food and food like substances. 

Benedryl will help but won't get at the cause. Consider a food journal for a week or two to see what she's eating.


----------



## jhddavis (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been busy and couldn't check the forum. Thanks for your responses. I'm pretty sure its not what my daughter was eating. We eat no processed foods and changed out diet 18 months ago to get rid of of allergens because of her sisters sensitivity. I hop she's not allergic to the feathers. She loves the chicks the most.


----------

